# What types of fish to get?



## lenalover (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a 20 gallon tank. Right now I have 3 female bettas, 1 male betta, 1 blue gourami and 1 orange platy.

I really like colourful fish like guppies, gouramis, platys etc.

Also, all the fish kinda keep to thereselves, especially the platy and the gourami. Should I get some more platys, or would it make a difference?


----------



## zpeck30 (Jan 30, 2011)

i have no idea how the male bettas and gourami get along with the others... you mustve gotten lucky somehow


----------



## lenalover (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ It's really weird, because every single male betta I've had gets along with the gourami. I have had 2 others in the past that got along with it as well. They were even good with the guppies :S haha


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

I think you are pretty much stocked, but the gourami is fine solo, probably prefers it. As for the platy I am not sure, as I havent kept them before, just never personally liked them, lol.


----------



## lenalover (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ Okay thanks! I was maybe thinking of getting a couple corys or something?


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

For that tank size, stick to smaller cory...the albinos are smaller than most...just remember that they do best in groups of 5 or more...however, I know people who have one or two in smaller tanks that are fine. 

My cory (habrosus) are super small, and could seem like food to some of your fish, as they max out just over an inch, and when you buy them, they are generally 1/2" or smaller. 

and if you are interested, have you looked up otocinclus? They are pretty cool catfish cleaners that stay small (2in max).


----------



## lenalover (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ Thanks! Wow, I really like that catfish that you said. It's good they stay small too. 5 years ago, I bought 3 plecos, thinking they stayed small. And wow I was wrong, they grew to be like 7 inches long! They all died off now, which is good because they were taking over! haha
Thanks


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

There is a pleco that stays smaller than others, and that is a clown pleco...they usually get about 4-5". I got pissed off last week while at the aquarium store when I overheard a salesperson saying to a customer that it would not get any bigger than 3"...and their clown pleco was already 3"!!! 

Yeah, and other plecos, when they get larger can be aggressive and have been known to eat smaller fish.


----------



## lenalover (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ That must have been what happened when there were weird disappearances of my fish :S


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

That is a good possibility.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

There are so many plecos that fit the tank. Any Ancistrus will work. Keep one only as males are very territorial towards each other. Small whiptails such as the L010a will also work. Research their nutritional needs first before you buy. They prefer mostly vegetable-based foods but will eat anything you give them.

What gender is the platy? A good ratio is one male for 2-3 females. You might need to add small tetras such as glowlights to help keep their population in check as platies are ridiculously prolific breeders. You can keep an all male platy group if you like.


----------



## lenalover (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ I think the platy is female, but how do you tell? Wouldn't that type of tetra get eaten by the gourami though? They are pretty small, and the gourami is quite big. Thank you


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I've never seen blue gouramis eat glowlights. Glowlights tend to be a bulky 1.5-2".

Female platies should have triangular shaped fin near the anus.









Male. Pointed fin is gonopodium.


----------



## lenalover (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ Woops I thought you were talking about neon tetras. Okay thanks, my platy is a female then


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hmmm...She'll be fine by herself unless you want to add more platies.:wink:


----------

